# Together C.C.(chicago)10th Yr Anniversary Banquet.



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

On saturday november 1st. 2008 Together C.C. (chicago chapter) is having their 10th year anniversary banquet. Since 1998 Together C.C. has supported all LOWRIDER functions in the chicagoland area. Now we invite the LOWRIDER COMMUNITY to come and support our banquet.

Tickets are $50.00 a person, the tickets included, banquet sitdown style dinner, 4 hour open bar, all night raffles and live DJ. To get your tickets contact Cesar at (312) 296-3322, Javier (773) 852-1591 or any Together C.C. member.

The banquet will be held at Polonia Banquet 4604 S. Archer Ave, Chicago, IL 60632. The deadline to purchase tickets is Oct 11,2008. For any reason you you can not pick up the tickets we will have one of our Members deliver them to you.


Thank you for your support, TOGETHER C.C. MEMBERS


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

10 yrs already, time flies!

You forgot to mention the date for the event Homie!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

WHATS UP TO MY CHICAGO BROTHERS HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE FUN.FROM YOUR BIG HOMIE EFREN TOGETHER LOS ANGELES. :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: 
WHATS UP TO ALL THE HOMIES FORE THE BIG TOGETHER CC CONGRATS ON THE 10YEARS GUYS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK 

FROM THE HOMIE JIMBO BUT THE BO IS SILENT


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Sep 27 2008, 02:31 PM~11715295
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> WHATS UP TO ALL THE HOMIES FORE THE BIG TOGETHER CC CONGRATS ON THE 10YEARS GUYS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary Together C.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

damm 10 years sound like its gonna be a good time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up fella's, man its been 10yrs hard to believe that time has flown by like that well i am proud that you guys are sticking with it and keeping the name TOGETHER going in chicago i thank you guy's and congratulate you guys, since this was my project of getting you guys started, seems like yesterday when bobby told me to take control of this and its been my pleasure, because we become like family with you guy's ceaser, cal al, ms al ,gonzo,artie,javie,joey,ray, robert, and you new members i havn't met yet. i want to thank cal al for being in sd taking pic's if wasnt for you bumping into us that day none of this would have happend so i thank you. hope to talk to you guys real soon wink wink. :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

I want to send congratulations and much love to TOGETHER-CHICAGO. My OG-Cesar, OG-Gonzo, OG-Arty, OG-Albert, 'MS' Al, OG-Robert, OG-Javier, and anyone else I may have forgotten. 

From the time I met those guys until this very day they've treated me like a brother and with much respect. I've broken bread with them, helped get parts, sold videos to, or whatever. OG-Cesar was the last one I kicked it with before I moved back to Las Vegas. Matter of fact, he dropped me off at the airport. OG-Albert and I kcked it last year at the Super Show and he introduced me to other TOGETHER members from L.A.. Can't remember the brothers name and his beautiful wifes name (who makes a bomb-ass turkey sandwich :biggrin: ), but I know they own a beautiful brown '90-'91 Cadillac Fleetwood.

Congratulations again to TOGETHER-CHICAGO. I love you guys!

Tyrone


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 29 2008, 02:38 PM~11730322
> *I want to send congratulations and much love to TOGETHER-CHICAGO. My OG-Cesar, OG-Gonzo, OG-Arty, OG-Albert, 'MS' Al,  OG-Robert, OG-Javier, and anyone else I may have forgotten.
> 
> From the time I met those guys until this very day they've treated me like a brother and with much respect. I've broken bread with them, helped get parts, sold videos to, or whatever. OG-Cesar was the last one I kicked it with before I moved back to Las Vegas. Matter of fact, he dropped me off at the airport. OG-Albert and I kcked it last year at the Super Show and he introduced me to other TOGETHER members from L.A.. Can't remember the brothers name and his beautiful wifes name (who makes a bomb-ass turkey sandwich  :biggrin: ), but I know they own a beautiful brown '90-'91 Cadillac Fleetwood.
> ...



x2 some of you know me and gonzo go back to the imaginations days. hes like a big brother. same goes to berto who know how many times we were at the same place before cj intruduced us :biggrin: and al i remember him and artie from way back theres alot more guys i recognize but cant put a name to a face. you should be very proud of what you have accomplished if not the best one of the best representing chicago lowriding :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

<div><embed src="http://widget-e8.slide.com/widgets/slideticker.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" quality="high" scale="noscale" salign="l" wmode="transparent" flashvars="cy=lt&il=1&channel=72057594046170600&site=widget-e8.slide.com" style="width:475px;height:375px" name="flashticker" align="middle"></embed><div style="width:475px;text-align:left;">  </div></div>


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:uh: dam jimbo were you doing a tab of acid or smoking something, what the hell is that last message you left, moris code.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
OK POP'S THANKS FOR THE LOL I WENT TO PUT SOMETHING UP BUT IT WONT TAKE IT :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Oct 1 2008, 09:49 AM~11749116
> *<div><embed src="http://widget-e8.slide.com/widgets/slideticker.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" quality="high" scale="noscale" salign="l" wmode="transparent" flashvars="cy=lt&il=1&channel=72057594046170600&site=widget-e8.slide.com" style="width:475px;height:375px" name="flashticker" align="middle"></embed><div style="width:475px;text-align:left;">  *


*</div>
*[/quote]
:loco:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

OH OK NOW YOU GOT JOKES 2 LOL :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

Congrats to Together on your 10 years, we started around the same time you did in chicago, and after these 10 years The Individuals, and Together have put some of the finest rides in Chicago, i think we kept each other on are toes, and always looking to stay on top. We both have helped each other out and a have stayed close clubs since the begining, and I know alot of us go back almost 15 plus years, and its good to see both clubs still holding it down. Respect to all of yall, well except to that fool Artie :biggrin: :biggrin: , j/k you know your my boy Artie, I miss fuckin around with ya. Anyway wish I could make it but cant yall have a good time.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! YOU KNOW IT BRATHAAA!!


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

HEY JIMBO YOU SMOKING SOME CRACK.LOL. I HOPE YOU REMEMBER ALL THAT SHIT YOU PUT DOWN.   :twak: :twak:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

well my chicago bros i will see you guys real soon get the cold beer ready  :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Oct 3 2008, 08:46 AM~11768363
> *well my chicago bros i will see you guys real soon get the cold beer ready   :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: WHEN "POPS" ON NOV 1ST.???????? LOL!!


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

well fellas i be in the house for your banquet thanks to ceaser persistance and joey for helping out i want to thank all of you guy's its going to be fun. :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

SOUTHSIDE WILL BE THERE FOR SHURE!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

Q-voe chi-town! lets show some support for our homies from together! hope to see all the clubs at this event! SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS will be in the house!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

EL BARRIO C.C. will be there homies! :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

alright together la who's going to chicago times running out to get your tickets
:uh:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

CONGRATS TO TOGETHER CHI-TOWN...
HOPE YA HAVE FUN!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

IM IN,SEE YOU THERE RAY AND EVERYBODY FOM THE WINDY CITY.CANT WAIT TO PARTY WITH MY CHICAGO BROTHERS. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

Thank you 2 all the homies in chicago 4 supporting our banquet and 2 all the TOGETHER brothers from LA that r coming down 4 our event :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin: well come on la lets jump on that big o-plane to chicago and party efren is even going to party i will make sure of that, just like ensanada, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

jimbo but the bo silent, what happed homie you not going :0 :0


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

I CANT POP'S I DONT HAVE THE MONEY WELL IT'S NOT THAT I DONT HAVE IT BUT THINGS ARE HARD RIGHT NOW WITH THE MONEY THING PLUS I DONT GET MY GR CHECK TILL THE 1ST SO YOU KNOW


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

Somos unO C.C. will be there homies!


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

OH SHIT IM IN TROUBLE IF WERE GOING TO PARTY LIKE WE DID IN ENSENADA POPS .LOL. CANT WAIT TO THE THAT DAY COMES. :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

member you said party first :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

no you said party first,any way im still in trouble.lol. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

WHAT I WAS TOLD IS THAT EFREN CAN DRINK AND POP'S CANT HANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

thats right if you are talking about that sissy stuff efren drinks coke then you are right i can't hang with that :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

STREETSTYLE CHICAGO WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

HEY JIMBO IS THAT U IN THE BLACK SHIRT?? I DIDNT KNOW YOU WERE FROM GROUPE ALSO...U GET AROUND DONT YOU!! hahahahahah!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

HEY POPS SORRY YOU CANT HANG WITH ME, BUT DRINKING COKE IS A MANS DRINK.LOL.    :loco: :loco:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Oct 10 2008, 06:50 PM~11833831
> *STREETSTYLE CHICAGO WILL BE THERE!!
> *


 :cheesy: we can get fukked up together now!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

alright efren will see who gets more high with my drink or your drink


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Oct 10 2008, 08:06 PM~11835375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE H E DBL HOCKEY STICK'S ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT THATS NOT ME HOMEBOY


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

ALLMOST HERE! :thumbsup: HOPE TO SEE ALL THE CLUBS THERE SHOWIN SUPPORT TO THE HOMIES FROM TOGETHER! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

we got our 19 tickets yesterday! three more weeks to go! uffin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 11 2008, 07:51 AM~11836904
> *:cheesy: we can get fukked up together now!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 09:46 AM~11848139
> *:uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown: jealous whore!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 13 2008, 09:06 AM~11848201
> *:thumbsdown: jealous whore!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 29 2008, 02:38 PM~11730322
> *I want to send congratulations and much love to TOGETHER-CHICAGO. My OG-Cesar, OG-Gonzo, OG-Arty, OG-Albert, 'MS' Al,  OG-Robert, OG-Javier, and anyone else I may have forgotten.
> 
> From the time I met those guys until this very day they've treated me like a brother and with much respect. I've broken bread with them, helped get parts, sold videos to, or whatever. OG-Cesar was the last one I kicked it with before I moved back to Las Vegas. Matter of fact, he dropped me off at the airport. OG-Albert and I kcked it last year at the Super Show and he introduced me to other TOGETHER members from L.A.. Can't remember the brothers name and his beautiful wifes name (who makes a bomb-ass turkey sandwich  :biggrin: ), but I know they own a beautiful brown '90-'91 Cadillac Fleetwood.
> ...


Hey Both Angel and I (Veronica) remember you.....Thanks alot! 
Hope you had fun, WE DID!! 
In case you didn't know, that's the way we do it...
we're kinda known for......"You Know How We Do It!" 
We met alot of cool peeps out there! seems where ever we go we come back with new friends...all good people.
That weekend you met us, Angel's sister (Sony) and bro-in-law Angel "Morales"
and our compa's Eddie & Terry.

BIG CONGRATS to the Chicago Chapter! 
Enjoy your anniversary banquet! You guys deserve it! 
Keep us proud for showing "Proud" in Chi-Town.

Thanks to the CHICAGO members that can get away and have checked us out in Vegas, San Diego and our Summer "Fun In The Sun Picnic" in our hometown LA.
And Thanks to the LOS ANGELES members that will be going out there to support you all and help you celebrate your milestone! (Don't forget to post pics)

Much Love!
Angel & Veroninca Duarte


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

well boys time is almost here to party from your friend long time and life time member ray 30 yrs for me


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

TWO WEEKS,TWO WEEKS TO GO,
:scrutinize: :scrutinize: WISH THAT MORE PEOPLE COULD GO,CANT WAIT TO KICK IT WITH YOU GUYS IN THE WINDY CITY.


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 11 2008, 08:51 AM~11836904
> *:cheesy: we can get fukked up together now!
> *


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

somebody explain when we started having honary members as long as i can member their never was such a thing, i guess they needed a title when you RETIRE!!!!!!!!!! :


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Oct 15 2008, 06:48 AM~11868066
> *somebody explain when we started having honary members as long as i can member their never was such a thing, i guess they needed a title when you RETIRE!!!!!!!!!! :
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Oct 14 2008, 12:37 AM~11855903
> *Hey Both Angel and I (Veronica) remember you.....Thanks alot!
> Hope you had fun, WE DID!!
> In case you didn't know, that's the way we do it...
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Oct 14 2008, 09:12 PM~11863595
> *TWO WEEKS,TWO WEEKS TO GO,
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: WISH THAT MORE PEOPLE COULD GO,CANT WAIT TO KICK IT WITH YOU GUYS IN THE WINDY CITY.
> *


WE CANT WAIT TO KICK IT WITH THE L.A. CHAPTER OF TOGETHER TOO! THE STREETSTYLE L.A. CHAPTER SAYS YOU HOMIES ARE GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Oct 15 2008, 04:38 PM~11873096
> *WE CANT WAIT TO KICK IT WITH THE L.A. CHAPTER OF TOGETHER TOO! THE STREETSTYLE L.A. CHAPTER SAYS YOU HOMIES ARE GOOD PEOPLE
> *


YEAH WE ARE BRATHAAASSS!!!!


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

CANT WAIT TO MEET EVERY BODY THAT HAS SUPPORTED OUR BROTHERS OUT IN CHI-TOWN.THEY BEEN SUPER KOOL SINCE DAY ONE.SOME OF OUR PEOPLE ARE LEAVING ON THURSDAY THE 30TH AND IM LEAVING FRIDAY THE 31ST,SO READY OR NOT HERE WE COME. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:yes: :yes: hno:   :tongue:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 29 2008, 02:38 PM~11730322
> *I want to send congratulations and much love to TOGETHER-CHICAGO. My OG-Cesar, OG-Gonzo, OG-Arty, OG-Albert, 'MS' Al,  OG-Robert, OG-Javier, and anyone else I may have forgotten.
> 
> From the time I met those guys until this very day they've treated me like a brother and with much respect. I've broken bread with them, helped get parts, sold videos to, or whatever. OG-Cesar was the last one I kicked it with before I moved back to Las Vegas. Matter of fact, he dropped me off at the airport. OG-Albert and I kcked it last year at the Super Show and he introduced me to other TOGETHER members from L.A.. Can't remember the brothers name and his beautiful wifes name (who makes a bomb-ass turkey sandwich  :biggrin: ), but I know they own a beautiful brown '90-'91 Cadillac Fleetwood.
> ...


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Oct 16 2008, 11:06 AM~11881521


Hey Tj
Maybe the sandwich was "bomb-ass" because the it was free...Cause you know mostly everything tastes better when it's free. And it sure as hell beats what they have to offer at Cashman or any venue for that matter...not too mention that it's all over priced. Let us know when you're in town...

Again Congratulations to TOGETHER-CHICAGO.


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigpapa1 (Mar 3, 2008)

WANT TO CONGRATULATE ALL MY BROS OUT IN CHICAGO LOOKING GOOD !!!!!!!!! SORRY CEASER I COULDNT MAKE IT I HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY THE NIGHT!!!! YOUR BRO THOMAS TOGETHER.CC LA CHAPTER QVO.


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin:  what's up two more weeks to go.


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

hey chicago bro's can one of you guys tell ceaser to give me a call on the two way


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

tmft!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 18 2008, 09:58 PM~11906105
> *tmft!
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 11 more days and i will see you guys thier


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

had a chance to talk to a few of you guys at black sunday was cool glad you made it down. sorry didnt catch your name but hit me up .


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

ALMOST THAT TIME GUY;S


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: just wanted to be the first to congrat's matti and ceaser on your new baby girl born this mornning tue's around 3:45 am from your big homie in LA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 8 more days


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

:biggrin: RAY I HOPE YOU AND NORMA ARE BRING YOUR DANCING SHOES.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

INDIVIDUALS will be there!! :yes:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

see ya there    :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

ONE MORE WEEK AND TOGETHER L.A. WILL IN CHI-TOWN. SEE YOU THERE. :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin: four days and big daddy will be in the house


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> :biggrin: four days and big daddy will be in the house
> WHATS UP POP'S WHY ARE YOU SAYING BIG DADDY IS GOING NO IM NOT


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin: you can only wish you were big daddy.


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

VIEJITOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: two more days boys


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

SEE YOU GUYS IN 3 DAYS. :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

see you guys thursday around 2:05 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

HEY POPS SEE YOU IN CHIGAGO.DONT START THE PARTY WITH OUT ME.LOL :loco: :loco:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

so i need directions and time this event starts! can you pm me the info please. uffin:


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 31 2008, 09:57 AM~12024124
> *so i need directions and time this event starts! can you pm me the info please. uffin:
> *


Check your PM Homie.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Oct 31 2008, 12:26 PM~12025326
> *Check your PM Homie.
> 
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Only 18 more hours!!! Not that I'm counting or anything uffin:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

THE TOGETHER C.C. WAS THE BOMB! HUGE TURN OUT, GOOD FOOD & BAR, EXCELLENT DJ ( HE WAS THROWING DOWN ON THOSE OLDIE TRACKS ), I GOT TO CATCH UP WITH ALL LOWRIDER FAMILIES!!! :thumbsup: I GOT A LOT OF RESPECT FOR ALL THE CLUBS WHO CAME TOGETHER, TO SHOW SO MUCH SUPPORT!!! :biggrin: :wave: uffin: SO CONGRATS & A BIG THANKS AGAIN TO TOGETHER C.C.!!!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

First i would like to send out my congrats to all in the TOGETHER c.c for there 10 year annirversary.It was great seeing all the lowrider community together.It was a great night of laughter,dancing ,friends and good food.....Alot of happy faces everywhere and thats what you call family ........Together,God bless you in your journey in life with you family and may many years come of enjoyment.


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 2 2008, 10:12 AM~12038083
> *THE TOGETHER C.C. WAS THE BOMB! HUGE TURN OUT, GOOD FOOD & BAR, EXCELLENT DJ ( HE WAS THROWING DOWN ON THOSE OLDIE TRACKS ), I GOT TO CATCH UP WITH ALL  LOWRIDER  FAMILIES!!! :thumbsup: I GOT A LOT OF RESPECT FOR ALL THE CLUBS WHO CAME TOGETHER, TO SHOW SO MUCH SUPPORT!!! :biggrin:  :wave:  uffin: SO CONGRATS & A BIG THANKS AGAIN TO TOGETHER C.C.!!!
> *


    THANKS FOR GOOD TIME HOMIES!!


----------



## xxxxxx47helmet (Jul 5, 2007)

WELL FIRST OF ALL I WANNA SAY CONGRATS TO THE HOMIES FROM CHI-TOWN 10 YEARS WENT BY REALLY QUICK, SHIT IT WASENT TO LONG AGO THAT I WENT TO PICK YOU GUYS UP AT LAX AIRPORT WITH BENNY ,KENNY. AND WE ROLLED OVER TO POPS HOUSE AND MAN AFTER THAT MEMORIES OF EL MONTE CAR SHOW , WOW TIME FLYS!!!!!
WELL ONCE AGAIN CONGRATS ON THE 10 YR. MARK AND TO OUR FUTURE AS A FAMILY AND CLUB.

Q-VO
ART

ps BIG C'Z CONGRATS TO YOU AND WIFE ON YOUR DAUGHTER


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

It was a great family oriented event!
Congratulations to all the Together Homies on their 10th anniversary!


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin:  well homies just wanted to thank you guys again for the great time we had out at your 10th anniversay it was one of best banquets i ever been too its my honnor to meet all the homies from chicago some of the best poeple around and also somebody tell juan to send me a bucket from the hedge hogg, bar for memories, :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Congrats again to TOGETHER C.C. A Great Banquet! First class!!! :thumbsup: 








Love the plaque!!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Hate that I missed it, but I was there in spirit. I love all you guys!


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

I ALSO WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY BROTHERS FROM CHI-TOWN FOR EVERYTHING THAT THEY DID.I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK ALBERT'S MOM (THE CLUB MOM) FOR THE HOSPITALITY,THE MENUDO AND POSOLE WAS THE BEST.HEY CESAR TELL YOUR DAD THANKS FOR THE CARNITAS AND THE BERRIA. IT WAS GOULD SEEING EVERYBODY AND MEETING ALL THE DIFFERENT GENTE FROM ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT WERE THER SUPPORTING TOGETHER CHIGAGO. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT.HEY JOEY(PAPI)YOU AND YOUR WIFE WERE FUNNY AS FUCK,DONT EVER CHANGE OR IT WOULDN'T BE YOU GUYS AT ALL.
ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR EVERY THING.HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON
EFREN
TOGETHER L.A.


----------



## DJ RuDE BoY (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations Together C.C. on your 10 year anniversary! It was a pleasure to be your DJ Entertainment for your event and to have met so many new people from the lowrider community! Your banquet was well organizing and will go down as one of my favorite parties! Thanks for the memories "Together C.C."...

DJ RuDE BoY
http://www.myspace.com/djrudeboyrob


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin: hey dj rude you did a good job except for finding that song el watusi  
anyways you did a hell of job.


----------



## DJ RuDE BoY (Nov 4, 2008)

I found it a little late brother! I'm so sorry! I think the one you requested is from RAY BARRETTO - El Watusi. I have so many music folders on my hard drive I'm sorry I couldn't find it fast enough for you! All I can say is that the banquet was a huge success. I was very honored to be a part of it!! You "Together C.C." Brothers know how to get down! It was a great time!!


Take care,

DJ RuDE BoY
"Devious Grooves" 
Dj Entertainment
www.myspace.com/djrudeboyrob


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

just wanted to thank you guy's again for everything, remember what i said at gonzo's house, if you stay to Together and help each other out like you guy's did on sat, nov. 1st well lets just say the results of the banquet speaks for it's self and would like to add again it my pleasure to meet everyone from Chicago and the clubs you guy's were representing out thier you showed a lot love for my Together brothers of Chicago, any ways if you lived in chi-town and didnt make to the party shame on you and if you are from la and didnt make shame on you because you missed one hell of a gooooooood time, firme music good food and most important OPEN bar once again bros good job on the banquet from your big homie from la big ray :biggrin:    opps one more thing hurry up with the pics to show how you do it in chi-town baaaaad ass party.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:nicoderm: DAMM SHAME SHAME SHAME & ME & DA L.A. GUYZ RITE! ON MY BEHALF, ADAM "PRESIDENT" FROM DA "MOTHER CHAPTER LOS" SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT 2 DA BANQUET, 4 LACK OF COMMUNICATION BROS!! ANYWAYS MUCH LOVE 2 YOU GUYZ OUT THUR, & CONGRATS ON YUR 10TH. ANNIVERSARY!! IT TAKES ALOT 2 DO THAT, SO KEEP ON DA GOOD WORK LOOKED LIKE ALOT OF FUN, & LIKE I SAID..DESPENSA I COULDNT MAKE IT! SEND "ME" SOME FLICS SO I CAN BLAST IT ON OUR WEB SITE!! HERES MY E-MAIL [email protected] & ALSO HERES MY # (626) 203-2235!! & AGAIN, CONGRATS ON YUR ANNIVERSARY & REPRESNTING OUR "OLD SCHOOL" CLUB! PROUD OF U GUYZ!! MUCH LOVE..ADAM & DA L.A. MEMBERS!


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:uh: :uh:  joey were's the pics


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SUPPORTERS THAT PARTCIPATED IN OUR BANQUET.A SPECIAL THANKS TO (TOGETHER C.C.) RAY,NORMA AND EFRIN FOR COMING OUT FROM L.A. AND BRING THE WARM WEATHER TO CHICAGO.I HAD A BLAST WITH YOU GUYS.HOPE EVERYONE HAD FUN.WILSON(MEMBERS ONLY C.C.) THANKS FOR THE PLAQUE THAT WAS VERY NOBLE OF YOU.JUAN AND DRE FROM ORIGNALES & BETO & VINCE FROM EL BARRIO DO YOU GUYS EVER STOP PARTING? MAN YOU GUYS KEEPED ME OUT IN TILL 530 AM I`M SO GLAD THAT MY LADY WAS WITH ME.I`LL POST PICTURES AS SOON I FIGURE HOW TO DO IT.ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL FOR AN AWESOME NIGHT.GOD BLESS YOU ALL.........
FROM JOEY AND TOGETHER C.C. CHICAGO MEMBERS


----------



## BITCHHITER (Nov 6, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURNOUT! CONGRATS!
I SEE SOME MADE IT FROM L.A., BUT WHAT HAPPENED TO THE REST FROM L.A.?
I KNOW THERE'S ALOT MORE OUT THERE INCLUDING "HONORARY" MEMBERS!!!! WHAT ABOUT THE GUY OR GUYS THAT STARTED THE CLUB? THERE STILL AROUND, AREN'T THEY? THEY COULN'T GO OR NOBODY ASKED THEM??? 


:dunno:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :angel: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

hey joey why you giving efren credit for the sunshine you know i called that good wheather before i got thier :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:angry: pic's :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: HEY "JOEY" THANK YOU 4 DA PICTUERS!! THEY CAME OUT GOOD!! I'LL PUT THEM UP AS SOON AS I CAN BRO!!


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin: pic's


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

ONCE AGAIN.THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT SUPPORTED OUR BANQUET......SOMOS UNO,PURA FAMILIA,ORIGINALES 4 LIFE,EL BARRIO,STREETSTYLES,SUENOS DIVINOS,MEMBERS ONLY,AMISTAD,SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS,3.X.S.,LOW PASSION,SOLOW RIDAZ,AZTLAN,ILLUSIONS,IMAGINATIONS,OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY,VIEJITOS,ROLLERS ONLY,INDIVIAUALS,PEDDAL SCRAPPERS B.C.,SELECTIVE STYLES,ILEGALES,HITEMHARD,REGULATORS.............


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: SOME MORE PICS


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

AL,

give me a call bro ,left you like 3 messages and havent heard from you.


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

Sorry homie but I have not got any calls from u this is my number please call me. 708 6700781


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Nov 10 2008, 07:52 PM~12117938
> *Sorry homie but I have not got any calls from u this is my number please call me. 708 6700781
> *


 :0 call u bout 3am :biggrin: j/k qvo bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Nov 10 2008, 07:52 PM~12117938
> *Sorry homie but I have not got any calls from u this is my number please call me. 708 6700781
> *


Shit ,i must had been calling someone else cause i have a different # :0 lol...well ill holla at you later this evening about 2:30 cali time ...


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 10 2008, 09:17 PM~12118418
> *:0  call u  bout 3am  :biggrin:  j/k    qvo  bro  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


go ahead ill b looking 4 u at dukes and ur little DOG 2 J/k whats up BEN :wave:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Nov 11 2008, 10:33 AM~12123839
> *go ahead ill b looking 4 u at dukes and ur little DOG 2 J/k whats up BEN :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: nada just loungin around :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

:biggrin: whats up ray


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

not much joey, you back from your vacation and if so were's the dam pic's.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

I`M STILL IN SAN ANTONIO TX.I`M ENJOYING THE WARM WEATHER HERE.


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

whats up homie you needed more warm weather huh! :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

hey joey call me when you get home so i can send you those parts for your car.


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

ok,i get home sunday night.maybe i`ll take some this warm texas weather to chicago.


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Nov 14 2008, 04:54 PM~12158808
> *ok,i get home sunday night.maybe i`ll take some this warm texas weather to chicago.
> *


so were going 2 get our MAS PUTO member back soon


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Hey Joey heres the pics you sent me!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

HEY,AL I`LL GIVE YOUR MAS PUTO AT OUR MEETING :twak:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

ADAM,THANKS FOR POSTING THE PICTURES.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Nov 17 2008, 04:31 PM~12183209
> *ADAM,THANKS FOR POSTING THE PICTURES.
> *


 :biggrin: ANYTIME BRO!!


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

im suppose 2 get all the pics from the banquet tonight homies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BITCHHITER_@Nov 5 2008, 11:43 PM~12077826
> *LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURNOUT! CONGRATS!
> I SEE SOME MADE IT FROM L.A., BUT WHAT HAPPENED TO THE REST FROM L.A.?
> I KNOW THERE'S ALOT MORE OUT THERE INCLUDING "HONORARY" MEMBERS!!!! WHAT ABOUT THE GUY OR GUYS THAT STARTED THE CLUB? THERE STILL AROUND, AREN'T THEY? THEY COULN'T GO OR NOBODY ASKED THEM???
> ...


WHO IS THIS?
I'M THE FIRST PRESIDENT OF TOGETHER C.C. of LOS ANGELES!!!
:dunno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Nov 18 2008, 11:20 AM~12190897
> *im suppose 2 get all the pics from the banquet tonight homies  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


qvooooooooo i was at dukes what happened didnt see u :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: what uppppppppppppppp :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Nov 18 2008, 11:22 AM~12190918
> *WHO IS THIS?
> I'M THE FIRST PRESIDENT OF TOGETHER C.C. of LOS ANGELES!!!
> :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: DATS RITE MY 1ST. "JEFE!!! I LIKE DAT BIG DANNY!!!


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Nov 18 2008, 11:22 AM~12190918
> *WHO IS THIS?
> I'M THE FIRST PRESIDENT OF TOGETHER C.C. of LOS ANGELES!!!
> :dunno:
> *


hey danny nice camero :cheesy: but it would have been great if you would have made to chi-town for thier banquet maybe next time i will let you know a head of time, take care homie. :biggrin:


----------



## BITCHHITER (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigpapa1_@Oct 16 2008, 05:25 PM~11885822
> *WANT TO CONGRATULATE ALL MY BROS OUT IN CHICAGO LOOKING GOOD !!!!!!!!! SORRY CEASER I COULDNT MAKE IT I HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY THE NIGHT!!!! YOUR BRO THOMAS TOGETHER.CC LA CHAPTER QVO.
> *


THIS MUTHER FUCKER BETTER STOP TALKING SHIT OR SHIT IS GONNA FLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL HE DOES IS PM ME AND HE KNOW WHAT'S GONNA HAPPEN! FUCKING LITTLE BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BITCHHITER_@Nov 19 2008, 04:01 PM~12203428
> *THIS MUTHER FUCKER BETTER STOP TALKING SHIT OR SHIT IS GONNA FLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL HE DOES IS PM ME AND HE KNOW WHAT'S GONNA HAPPEN! FUCKING LITTLE BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :angry: TAKE IT EASY BRATHAA!!


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

HERE'S A VIDEO OF THE ANNIVERSARY!!! :biggrin: 

CLICK ON LINK....
VIDEO OF ANNIVERSARY ON YOUTUBE.COM


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

nice danny getting that video on, way to go :cheesy:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

hey cal-al i know you have some pic's that are not to dark, post them already


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

:420:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Nov 20 2008, 11:31 PM~12217737
> *:420:
> *


hey joey you look like you need some sleep bro


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

I JUST LOOKED AT THE VIDEO ON U TUBE VERY NICE.ANY MORE PICTURES? STAY COOL BROTHERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

got the word that you guys might be recieving some pics soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Nov 26 2008, 10:53 AM~12264052
> *got the word that you guys might be recieving some pics soon :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

got the pics but ne :biggrin: ed someone 2 pos :biggrin: t them


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

that sounds good al have some one send an e-mail them to adam and he can post also when you talk to joey tell him to call me to see if he got that packaged i sent him later homie


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

i got my good friend'' swap ''AKA LALO 2 post some pics tonight :dunno: :dunno: :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Nov 29 2008, 09:48 PM~12291070
> *i got my good friend'' swap ''AKA LALO 2 post some pics tonight  :dunno:  :dunno:  :wave:
> *


how you doing homie? follow the link in my sig and it will show you how to post pics


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

MORE 2 COME SOON HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Nov 29 2008, 09:48 PM~12291579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  DAAM POPS, YUR MUSTACH GOT THICKER THROUGH OUT DA YEARS!!!  :roflmao:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

:biggrin: RAY THANKS FOR THE PACKAGE.


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

ADAM & EFREN AS SOON I GET THE CD FROM ALBERT I`LL SEND IT TO YOU GUYS. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Dec 2 2008, 05:38 PM~12316121
> *ADAM & EFREN AS SOON I GET THE CD FROM ALBERT I`LL SEND IT TO YOU GUYS. :thumbsup:
> *


ORALE!!!!


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

Will be waiting for the your call :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

hey al did you get the pic's yet


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

RAY,I`M STILL WAITING FOR THAT MAS PUTO OF MS AL TO DROP OFF THE CD @ MY HOUSE. :twak:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Dec 15 2008, 02:54 PM~12436280
> *RAY,I`M STILL WAITING FOR THAT MAS PUTO OF MS AL TO DROP OFF THE CD @ MY HOUSE. :twak:
> *


toooo cold to go outside for him :biggrin:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

MAYBE


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Dec 15 2008, 05:06 PM~12436395
> *toooo cold to go outside for him :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Dec 12 2008, 02:02 PM~12412242
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


PUTO WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO DROP THE CD?


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

al has the cd but cesar has my album with all the pics and some bonus 1s of u


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Dec 17 2008, 11:30 AM~12455389
> *al has the cd  but cesar has my album with all the pics and some bonus 1s of u
> *


dam didnt know it took this long to get film develope in chi-town :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

dam still no pic's you need to fire that photo mart and go to a new store :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:tears: DAMM GET OVER IT BRATHAA!!!!! LOL!!


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 21 2008, 09:01 PM~12494112
> *:tears: DAMM GET OVER IT BRATHAA!!!!! LOL!!
> *


dam nobody ask you to but in


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Dec 21 2008, 09:38 PM~12494621
> *dam nobody ask you to but in
> *


LIKE I SAID........... :tears: LOL!!!


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

it dosnt concern you because you don't know what we are talking about so like i said it don't concern YOU


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Dec 22 2008, 06:46 AM~12496737
> *it dosnt concern you because you don't know what we are talking about so like i said it don't concern YOU
> *


 :dunno: WHATEVER DUDE.


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

all right chi-town thanks again for comming through again with photo's :biggrin: 
thanks again talk to all of you real soon


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

happy new year ray Norma and family :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Happy new year Together c.c wish you all the best in 2009.


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

